# New series on TNT, "The Librarians" premieres 12/7



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

I really enjoyed the movies so this looks like a lot of fun too


----------



## Rainy Dave (Nov 11, 2001)

Looks interesting...I'll give it a go. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Is that Conan the Librarian?


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Looks like it would be something I'd like. Never saw the movies, but they did look interesting. Guess now I'll have to find and watch them - there are 3, right?


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

I find the movies somewhat amusing. Not great, but good enough that I watched all of 'em. Maybe it was just the hot female co-stars teamed up with Noah Wyle. The series has Rebeccas Romijn. I will give the series a chance. Maybe it will fill in for Warehouse 13.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

scandia101 said:


> Looks like it would be something I'd like. Never saw the movies, but they did look interesting. Guess now I'll have to find and watch them - there are 3, right?


Yeah.

I am hoping they find a way to have Bob Newhart and Jane Curtain in some episodes.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

mr.unnatural said:


> Is that Conan the Librarian?


No, it's Marion...


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

justen_m said:


> I find the movies somewhat amusing. Not great, but good enough that I watched all of 'em.


Pretty much agree. It's been a while since we watched them but I think the first was the best. The third was pretty weak though. Despite really liking Stana Katic in Castle, her accent in this one was pretty bad.

Scott


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

mwhip said:


> Yeah.
> 
> I am hoping they find a way to have Bob Newhart and Jane Curtain in some episodes.


IMDB shows Bob and Jane in 2 episodes Noah in 4 ( so far)


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

I enjoyed the three Librarian movies, so this gets an SP sight unseen.


----------



## midson (Feb 26, 2005)

It's filmed here in my city, Portland, OR so I will give it a go.


----------



## pgogborn (Nov 11, 2002)

Bow ties are cool.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

There were 3 Librarian movies?!


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

The Librarian movies will all be aired Dec. 7 on TNT beginning at 11:00 a.m. CST


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

I believe they were all made for TV and aired on TNT. I think I've got a couple of them on my server but never had a chance to watch them.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

So how is this different from Warehouse 13, other than it being on of course ;-)

-Kevin


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

kbmb said:


> So how is this different from Warehouse 13, other than it being on of course ;-)
> 
> -Kevin


Wow, you're right, I never thought of that...Warehouse 13 really _was _a total rip-off of The Librarian!


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

justen_m said:


> The series has Rebeccas Romijn.


Don't discount the hotness of Lindy Booth. :up:


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

pgogborn said:


> Bow ties are cool.


They were 30 years ago, too. I used to tie my own.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

I saw the promo and thought it was worth a shot, so I set an SP. Never realized there were movies. Gotta record those too!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

eddyj said:


> I saw the promo and thought it was worth a shot, so I set an SP. Never realized there were movies. Gotta record those too!


I'm not picking it up for an SP using my iPad or iPhone apps; it's giving me an error. Not in the guide data yet....


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> I'm not picking it up for an SP using my iPad or iPhone apps; it's giving me an error. Not in the guide data yet....


They were in the DIRECTV guide/app.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

Bierboy said:


> I'm not picking it up for an SP using my iPad or iPhone apps; it's giving me an error. Not in the guide data yet....


With the latest Tivo software and latest iOS app, you should be able to search for the show and set a recording even if it isn't in the guide.

For me I searched for it on the iOS app by name and it let me set a SP with the new All Channels option.

-Kevin


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

Dr. Carter is in way too many things for my taste. Maybe the wife likes him, I'm not a big fan.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

kbmb said:


> With the latest Tivo software and latest iOS app, you should be able to search for the show and set a recording even if it isn't in the guide.
> 
> For me I searched for it on the iOS app by name and it let me set a SP with the new All Channels option.
> 
> -Kevin


I'm still getting this message_ "An error occurred while trying to schedule a recording of "The Librarians". Please try again later. Unknown collection."_

Tried it both on WiFi and cell connection with the latest app on my iPhone 5s.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

DouglasPHill said:


> Dr. Carter is in way too many things for my taste. Maybe the wife likes him, I'm not a big fan.


I suspect he's going to be a relatively minor part of the show...the promos have made it look like it's mostly the new people. Probably the movie people will just be popping up from time to time.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I suspect he's going to be a relatively minor part of the show...the promos have made it look like it's mostly the new people. Probably the movie people will just be popping up from time to time.


Yeah, the promo preview describes everyone else as the brains, the brawn, the outlaw, and the art historian but it says nothing about Wyle's character at all.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

scandia101 said:


> Yeah, the promo preview describes everyone else as the brains, the brawn, the outlaw, and the art historian but it says nothing about Wyle's character at all.


Wyle is also EP just like he was on the movies.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

I was finally able to set up an SP at home, but still couldn't do it on the iOS app....


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

My wife will watch anything with Christian Kane in it.. It's Rebecca 4 me lol lol


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

Fl_Gulfer said:


> My wife will watch anything with Christian Kane in it.. It's Rebecca 4 me lol lol


he'll always be Eliot to me


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Wait, does that mean Dr. Carter's (hey, you guys did it) fight-the-aliens show was cancelled?


----------



## Cragmyre (Mar 8, 2004)

mattack said:


> Wait, does that mean Dr. Carter's (hey, you guys did it) fight-the-aliens show was cancelled?


There will be one final season - though I'm not sure when it airs. At least they know about it, so will ( hopefully ) wrap things up.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

mattack said:


> Wait, does that mean Dr. Carter's (hey, you guys did it) fight-the-aliens show was cancelled?


I don't think he's a regular in The Librarians...


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I don't think he's a regular in The Librarians...


Clearly, considering he's missing from most of the promo pics


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

ok, imdb shows Noah Wyle (dr carter) in 4 episodes, and some others in 9.. I have no idea that's just current info, or that's how many episodes total they're making for S1.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

The gist that I've heard is that this series is about a branch of the Library, and Noah Wylie's character (Flynn Carsen, I believe is his character's name) works primarily out of the Library's main location.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Fl_Gulfer said:


> My wife will watch anything with Christian Kane in it.. It's Rebecca 4 me lol lol


It looks like a variation of Leverage, too. They gots a girl as the muscle this time.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Looks like it could be a fun winter show distraction...series recording set.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

scandia101 said:


> The Librarian movies will all be aired Dec. 7 on TNT beginning at 11:00 a.m. CST


Can someone tell me if those films with Noah Wyle ever included elements of magic and fantasy? I've never seen them but from ads got the impression he was a more bookish Indiana Jones.

Now they're giving him a team and everyone is suddenly a sorcerer?

Is this a case of changing an existing show/story and taking it in an entirely different direction?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Yes, there were elements of magic and fantasy in the TV movies as well.


----------



## tvgirl77 (Dec 6, 2014)

I'm actually looking forward to this show. I've always enjoyed the movie as a fun, relaxing way to pass a rainy Sunday afternoon along, so I hope I feel the same way about the show.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

For those interested, the three movies are showing tomorrow starting at Noon.

IMHO, the first one is great, the second one is OK, the third one is ... meh.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

lpwcomp said:


> For those interested, the three movies are showing tomorrow starting at Noon.
> 
> IMHO, the first one is great, the second one is OK, the third one is ... meh.


Pretty much like every trilogy ever. (Except "Godfather.")

The third movie ("Curse of the Judas Chalice") does have Stana Katic (Castle).


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

lpwcomp said:


> For those interested, the three movies are showing tomorrow starting at Noon.
> 
> IMHO, the first one is great, the second one is OK, the third one is ... meh.


Thanks! I've seen them, but it's been quite a while ago. Will be a good refresh before viewing the new series.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Thanks! I've seen them, but it's been quite a while ago. Will be a good refresh before viewing the new series.


You're welcome


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Funny, Tribune Media rates them as 2 stars; 3 stars; 2.5 stars.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> Yes, there were elements of magic and fantasy in the TV movies as well.


Right. The "Librarians" are not magical or sorcerers they just deal with items that are. They are very much human and deal with the situations using their skill which is mostly intelligence.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

mwhip said:


> Right. The "Librarians" are not magical or sorcerers they just deal with items that are. They are very much human and deal with the situations using their skill which is mostly intelligence.


I'm not familiar with the movies, but do plan to watch as they sound interesting.

The way you describe them reminds me of Three Days of the Condor.

http://imdb.com/rg/an_share/title/title/tt0073802/

If you haven't seen it it sounds like you would find it enjoyable. (that probably goes for all here)


----------



## pgogborn (Nov 11, 2002)

mwhip said:


> Right. The "Librarians" are not magical or sorcerers they just deal with items that are. They are very much human and deal with the situations using their skill which is mostly intelligence.


However as I recall it current library head and former The Librarian, Judson (Bob Newhart) had the ability to appear out of thin air. It is not clear if he is using a transporter and it is also suggested he is centuries old.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Anyone know where this will be airing on Canada? I read that Bell Media bought the distribution rights so they will have it eventually. Don't see anything in the guide now, though.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

scandia101 said:


> You're welcome


My bad. I missed your post announcing the same thing.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

The main difference between The Library and The Warehouse is that The Library deals mostly with mythical items like The Spear of Destiny and Excalibur while The Warehouse is mostly full of ordinary items that have been imbued with power by traumatic events.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Found it. It's showing on Space in Canada (kinda like SyFy). They are airing the first two episodes tonight. Are they going with two on TNT as well?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

wprager said:


> Found it. It's showing on Space in Canada (kinda like SyFy). They are airing the first two episodes tonight. Are they going with two on TNT as well?


Yep.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

wprager said:


> Found it. It's showing on Space in Canada (kinda like SyFy). They are airing the first two episodes tonight. Are they going with two on TNT as well?





Rob Helmerichs said:


> Yep.


Are you sure it's 2? I thought they were just running the first episode twice?


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

waynomo said:


> Are you sure it's 2? I thought they were just running the first episode twice?


It's the first two episodes in one 2:04 block, shown twice, - at 8:00PM and 10:04PM.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

lpwcomp said:


> It's the first two episodes in one 2:04 block, shown twice, - at 8:00PM and 10:04PM.


Ah. I just noticed the episode number. It's listed as just 101. I didn't pay attention to the length of the broadcast. I just assumed it was a 1 hour broadcast with a repeat as opposed to a 2 hour premier with a repeat right after.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Warner Brothers is definitely pulling out the stops for this show; I see that these first two episodes will also be aired on TruTV, TBS, and even across the CW network over the next week.

Without getting spoiler-y, I don't know that the show has the same spark as the movies, but it looks like an interesting light drama. It feels like a mix of The Librarian movies with a little Leverage mixed in.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> Without getting spoiler-y, I don't know that the show has the same spark as the movies, but it looks like an interesting light drama. It feels like a mix of The Librarian movies with a little Leverage mixed in.


I was a bit disappointed that Flynn was more cartoonish than in the movies.
But yes, the Leverage DNA is pretty obvious, not that it's necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

dianebrat said:


> I was a bit disappointed that Flynn was more cartoonish than in the movies.
> But yes, the Leverage DNA is pretty obvious, not that it's necessarily a bad thing.


Not cartoonish -- eccentric. 


Spoiler



After all, he's been the Librarian for 10 years, longer than anyone else, and he doesn't have Judson or his mother to keep him grounded.



In any case, I enjoyed it, and am definitely keeping the SP.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

I watched the movies(1) yesterday, but was Librarianed out, so the series will have to wait.


(1) Stana Katic can bite my neck any time.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

I haven't seen any of the movies, but love the premise of this whole thing so I decided to record the series to see what all the buzz is about. I also recorded the movies so I can catch up to see how this all began.

After the first 2 episodes though I'm a bit leery about how this will play out as far as keeping my interest. 

I was amazed at how cliched all the characters are ...Ohh wow, an Asian guy is the "tech expert", timid janitor girl is a brainiac...yada yada yada. Don't get me started on Rebecca Romain Lettuce. What a horrible actress. I didn't buy into her character at all. And what was up with her horrible stunts? I think I counted at least 4 "punches" she threw that literally missed the other actor by 8" yet of course the other character went flying across the room. Just plain bad.

The story was ok but overall it just felt so cheesy and poorly acted by all parties involved. Maybe it's supposed to be "campy"?? If so, it failed miserably IMO. 

It really felt like I was watching "Warehouse 13" but chessier with worse acting. 

I'm going to keep the series recording turned on for now since there isn't much else on these days, but if the low rent acting/dialogue doesn't subside, I'll have to call it quits.

A shame since like I said, the premise seems like such fun.

I'd rate these 2 episodes a C-.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

If someone hasn't seen any of the movies.....will the series make sense? Do they do a good job of the backstory?

I recorded all the movies, but seem to remember trying to get into the 1st one back when it originally came out......so I'm tempted to just jump into the show.

Wife and I both liked Warehouse 13, even though it was super cheesy, and were hoping this would be similar.

-Kevin


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

They tried hard to clue the audience in to what all is happening so IMO you don't really have to watch the movies to start in on this show.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

kbmb said:


> If someone hasn't seen any of the movies.....will the series make sense? Do they do a good job of the backstory?


They start it with characters who know nothing about the Library being introduced to it, so everything that needs to be explained to you, is explained to them.


----------



## kaddyshack (Mar 31, 2014)

So am I the only one who enjoyed it? It was fun. Silly. Really just what I wanted out of it. Though I'm going to miss Noah Wyle in upcoming episodes.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

I watched it last night. Pretty silly entertainment, like the movies. I'll probably keep on watching it.


----------



## kaddyshack (Mar 31, 2014)

Sorry to interrupt this thread, but I just wanted to let eddyj know I'm not ignoring him and I will respond to his PM when the site lets me. Apparently I need 10 posts. 

Okay, back to the regularly scheduled thread.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

kaddyshack said:


> Sorry to interrupt this thread, but I just wanted to let eddyj know I'm not ignoring him and I will respond to his PM when the site lets me. Apparently I need 10 posts.
> 
> Okay, back to the regularly scheduled thread.


Slacker! Get to posting!


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

How hard is it to get to 10 posts? Just post here and there, and next thing you know, you have 31,000+ posts.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

I don't even remember having less than 1000 posts. Oh the early aughts...how I don't miss you.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

You guys are a bunch of (posting) old farts...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

LoadStar said:


> How hard is it to get to 10 posts? Just post here and there, and next thing you know, you have 31,000+ posts.


Pathetic! Get a life!


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

I watched the first hour of the premier episode last night. It put me to sleep. Also, Rebecca Romijn was way hotter back in her day. She looked terrible in this. (and as others have posted seems a lot like W13 which also used to put me to sleep)


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

They really need to ditch Romaine Lettuce lady and find someone who can at least act a little bit better than her cardboard way of acting. I didn't buy into her character/performance at all. The rest were as I said very cliche, but somewhat passable as characters.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

It was good silly fun. I almost enjoyed the cartoonish fight scenes. They didn't even try to make them realistic.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

kaddyshack said:


> Sorry to interrupt this thread, but I just wanted to let eddyj know I'm not ignoring him and I will respond to his PM when the site lets me. Apparently I need 10 posts.
> 
> Okay, back to the regularly scheduled thread.


Someone should create a permanent "make your ten posts here" thread.


----------



## IDSmoker (Apr 11, 2004)

Was it just me, or was the kiss at the end one of the most awkward kisses ever performed on TV? 

I didn't think that Rebecca and Noah were that bad of actors, so maybe we were supposed to think that their characters really don't have any chemistry together? ...or maybe I'm over thinking this, and they really are that bad.


----------



## Vendikarr (Feb 24, 2004)

waynomo said:


> Someone should create a permanent "make your ten posts here" thread.


Wouldn't that be any Big Bang Theory thread?


----------



## Vendikarr (Feb 24, 2004)

IDSmoker said:


> Was it just me, or was the kiss at the end one of the most awkward kisses ever performed on TV?
> 
> I didn't think that Rebecca and Noah were that bad of actors, so maybe we were supposed to think that their characters really don't have any chemistry together? ...or maybe I'm over thinking this, and they really are that bad.


Their kiss doomed her character, since his character can never hold on to a woman.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

I watched the first movie and I tried to watch this but it was so cheesy I stop'd once they got to the library. I just could not take the acting.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

I enjoyed the cheesiness - and thought the campy-ness was suitably obvious.

There were quite a few pointers to both Warehouse 13 and Leverage, I agree - and since I really liked both of those shows, that was a fun combination to me.


----------



## jasrub (May 9, 2008)

I really enjoyed it.. I hope it sticks around for a while.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Yep it had that 80's cheesy "Hart to Hart", "Simon and Simon" or "Jake and the Fat man" kind of feel to it.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I haven't seen this yet, but if it's cheesy and campy in a Warehouse 13 way, I'm in. It's fun like those old serials my dad used to tell me about that he went to as a kid. Mindless fun.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

mwhip said:


> Yep it had that 80's cheesy "Hart to Hart", "Simon and Simon" or "Jake and the Fat man" kind of feel to it.


That's IT!! It did - and I loved those. Well, I don't remember Jake...

"Hart to Hart" is one of my favorite shows. They perfected that wink and nod to the viewer - "we know this is cheesy and don't you just love it?" and I sure did. Just a fun, good time kind of show.

Now that you mention it - seems as though "Scorpion" is trying to pull from that book but not as affectionately, nor as successfully. I hope these folks can keep it up, and do it well.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

dianebrat said:


> I was a bit disappointed that Flynn was more cartoonish than in the movies.


You know, as I think about it a bit, in some ways he reminded me of what it would be like if an American played the Doctor (that is, Doctor Who).

Hmm... that's an interesting, if slightly disconcerting concept... an American remake of Doctor Who.


----------



## JoBeth66 (Feb 15, 2002)

I thought it was a lot of fun. Yeah, the interactions were a little strained, but it's the first 2 episodes, we have to get to know the characters, and they have to get to know each other. I'm sorry Noah Wyle isn't going to be in it more, but he has other stuff going on, so I get it. I'll also miss Bob Newhart & Jane Curtain, but hopefully there'll be cameos. But what's the Library without Excalibur??? (Oh - and the suggestion on Judson was that he was one of the original Knights Templar, I do believe.)

And kaddyshack/ced6, were you always in Princeton Junction? I used to work in Monmouth Junction - but for some reason I didn't remember you being in Jersey. Regardless - welcome back!!


----------



## pgogborn (Nov 11, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> You know, as I think about it a bit, in some ways he reminded me of what it would be like if an American played the Doctor (that is, Doctor Who).
> 
> Hmm... that's an interesting, if slightly disconcerting concept... an American remake of Doctor Who.


Gallifrey is lost
The Library is lost

In time and space.

Bow ties.


----------



## pgogborn (Nov 11, 2002)

And the colonel brings a smidgeon of Torchwood.

It will be interesting to see how many adventures start by stepping through the Library door into a different space.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I've only watched the first few minutes of the new series, but it already seemed better than the movies!! and I'm not trying to thread dump.. I'm going to continue watching at least for a while.

I seem to remember liking the first movie way back when.. I watched the 2nd and 3rd movies over the weekend (On Demand). Wow.. They were BAD. They're really low low low low rent Indiana Jones ripoffs, with soundalike-but-not-enough-to-break-copyright music even!!

The 3rd was entertaining mostly because it had the woman from Castle, and she was doing a very very very very bad accent.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

waynomo said:


> Ah. I just noticed the episode number. It's listed as just 101.


I'm not sure if you mean on the Tivo or some other guide. Nowadays, Tivos actually show you something like "Episode 1/2" for these kinds of "cram two episodes together in one slot".. at least with the proper guide data, apparently.

I am pretty sure I did see it in this case.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

mattack said:


> I'm not sure if you mean on the Tivo or some other guide. Nowadays, Tivos actually show you something like "Episode 1/2" for these kinds of "cram two episodes together in one slot".. at least with the proper guide data, apparently.
> 
> I am pretty sure I did see it in this case.


Nope. It just showed episode 101. However, the recorded show on TiVo for me now shows season 1, episode 1. Recorded time is 2:04.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

Finished up the second half of the pilot. I do not remember the Librarian movies but Noah acting like a combination Willy Wonka / Robin Williams got old real fast. Good news is I did not fall asleep during this half. Rebecca looks presentable with her hair down but with it up, eeeek!


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

I hope they give Cassandra more to do. The actress was in Kick Ass 2 and played Night [email protected]#$ so she can stage fight.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

mattack said:


> I'm not sure if you mean on the Tivo or some other guide. Nowadays, Tivos actually show you something like "Episode 1/2" for these kinds of "cram two episodes together in one slot".. at least with the proper guide data, apparently.
> 
> I am pretty sure I did see it in this case.


That's only in the HDUI.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

lpwcomp said:


> That's only in the HDUI.


Since my Roamio only does HDUI, and I don't get the free space indicator in SDUI, I capitulated long ago..


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

mattack said:


> Since my Roamio only does HDUI, and I don't get the free space indicator in SDUI, I capitulated long ago..


Exactly. _*You're*_ using the HDUI, as am I. But some are still using the SDUI. Although I don't understand how it could show "101" in the guide but Season and Episode in the info for the recording.


----------



## Vendikarr (Feb 24, 2004)

LoadStar said:


> You know, as I think about it a bit, in some ways he reminded me of what it would be like if an American played the Doctor (that is, Doctor Who).
> 
> Hmm... that's an interesting, if slightly disconcerting concept... an American remake of Doctor Who.


That opening scene was pure Doctor Who. He shows up and does his thing while introducing someone to a bigger world than they knew. And the someone ends up his companion.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

mwhip said:


> Yep it had that 80's cheesy "Hart to Hart", "Simon and Simon" or "Jake and the Fat man" kind of feel to it.


Speaking of...

Jonathan and Jennifer have taken over Hallmark Mystery channel for a marathon today.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

SoBelle0 said:


> Speaking of...
> 
> Jonathan and Jennifer have taken over Hallmark Mystery channel for a marathon today.


Huh... I didn't even realize the channel changed name from "Hallmark Movies Channel" to "Hallmark Movies & Mysteries."


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> Huh... I didn't even realize the channel changed name from "Hallmark Movies Channel" to "Hallmark Movies & Mysteries."


I wonder if that means they are dumping the nonstop Xmas movies which they also seem to play in July as well.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

zalusky said:


> I wonder if that means they are dumping the nonstop Xmas movies which they also seem to play in July as well.


Given that they've been showing nearly non-stop Christmas stuff since October, I doubt it.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> Given that they've been showing nearly non-stop Christmas stuff since October, I doubt it.


There's the mystery. Why?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

LoadStar said:


> Given that they've been showing nearly non-stop Christmas stuff since October, I doubt it.





TonyD79 said:


> There's the mystery. Why?


Same reason, I suppose, that the oldies stations around here (and I assume we're not alone) play nothing but Christmas music from before Thanksgiving until Christmas...because they make more money that way than if they didn't.

I'm glad my new car has satellite radio...not only am I spared the annual onslaught of Christmas music (more accurately, spared having to come up with my own music when I'm in the car), but I'm also spared commercials!


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

FYI,

Season 2 starts tonight.


----------

